

Ask HN: Find Me a Charity Worth Receiving $100/Month  - mrb

I want to donate $100/month to a charity addressing fundamental problems such as health, education, energy, wars, etc. Help me find one that is run with low financial overhead, that truly solves the underlying problems, and if possibly has a proven track record.
======
lutusp
> Help me find one that is run with low financial overhead, that truly solves
> the underlying problems, and if possibly has a proven track record.

My favorite charity that meets your description is Planned Parenthood. While
many charities address philosophical issues or try to change the public's mind
about various issues, Planned Parenthood actually does something -- they offer
young people reproductive choice, sometimes in places where no other choice,
or even the idea of choice, exists. Many young women, whose lives are about to
go off the rails, owe Planned Parenthood a debt of gratitude that they can
compete their education.

I've been involved in many charitable activities over decades, but when I
invested in a Planned Parenthood clinic in rural Oregon, I finally found out
what "charitable activity" really means -- people regularly threatened my
life.

When people call at midnight and threaten you with death, you realize you're
making a difference.

------
hbien
Have you seen <http://givewell.org/>, specifically
<http://www.givewell.org/charities/top-charities> ?

~~~
mrb
I had not. Thanks!

